# Turn off DoublePlay?



## phatmatt1215 (Nov 5, 2007)

How do you STOP the DoublePlay feature?


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

If you mean disable it, there isn't any way to do that. If you mean stop it once you press the down arrow twice, you can turn your DVR off for 5 minutes and it will stop.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Once it's activated you put the receiver in standby for 5 minutes as RACJ2 said and you can also run a system test. That will also deactivate DoublePlay.

Mike


----------



## phatmatt1215 (Nov 5, 2007)

Thank you both.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Or just dont use the receiver for 2 hours.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

I think even checking sat signals will do it which may be quicker than the test. been awhile so I may be wrong.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Or record two programs.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

But really, is it a problem that it's on?


----------



## Shawnn (Sep 23, 2007)

It could be a problem if you were watching something that you didn't want your wife knowing you were watching.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Shawnn said:


> It could be a problem if you were watching something that you didn't want your wife knowing you were watching.


You could just change the channel on that tuner.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

You'll have to be more creative than that!!


----------



## scottjf8 (Oct 5, 2006)

Bow chick a wow wow. Skinemax baby


----------

